# Level of Detail for Scratch Building ~ The Bar Has Been Raised



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across these two models on the internet. I found myself staring for minutes at each one and I wanted to pass them on, even though it isn't train related













































































































































































I hope you enjoyed them as much as I did.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And....if you're ever in San Diego (actually Vista)...you can visit these models at the museum of modeling that is at the Sherline Lathe plant. Just plan on having a sore chin...it will be dragging on the floor as you walk around.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Those aren't models, they must have just photoshopped in that hand with the plier


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Eek! 

Modeler porrn.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The craftsmanship and patience of these guys truly amazes me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60S1zQcSUro

Check out this video of a scratch-built 1926 Junkers: *Junkers Metal Model*

A couple of months ago I saw a video of a scratch-built Ferrari (I think...) model with an engine that actually ran! The guy had spent many, many years on it, much of it just to create the drawings.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember that Ferrari, if I remember correct, it was 1:4 or 1:6 scale, and boy did it sound awesome .

Actually, let me see if I can find it.

Got it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUMDY01uUA


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderous


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

The workmanship is fantastic. Such a level of skill is beyond most people. There are some people who this amount of craftsmanship would be wasted on them They wouldn't appreciate it. It's the same with good music. Some appreciate it's beauty and others don't. I'm one of those who appreciate fine craftsmanship, good music, good wine, food and spirits and fine cigars. There are even some who might just say that building a model of such high precision is a waste of time and talent; that talent could be applied to making money instead. I believe the act of creating something so perfect is enough reward. Money doesn't even enter into it. I hope the craftsman continues doing his magic. There are many who appreciate his efforts.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Mr Ron. I am also glad to be an "appreciater".


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Makes everything I do look like pretty average. That must have taken years, I'm not that patient.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, I love those planes,,, but I would need to build 2,,, one that exposed all the cables, rods, gears,,, etc... and one that was completely skinned and had just the visible areas detailed out. That is if I could even build something that skillfully executed.


----------

